# Xvid transfers



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought a program called winavi convertor that converts xvid vidoes to mpeg2 files. I download a lot of clips from bittorrent for tvshows. Anyway, when I convert the xvid to mpeg2 for some reason when it plays on the tivo it has lines all thru it i guess its audio lines not really sure. Anyone else experience this is there some kinda codec i need to download to resolve this?
thanks


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Use free Videroa converter software to convert Divx files to Tivo compatible mpg2 files. Problem solved. I do the same stuff, and it works great.


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks for the reply. there is only one small problem I have downloaded this program and for some reason it doesn't like me. More specifically when I run the program with the video to transcode it runs for around 2 to 3 secs then stops and produces an avs file. I looked in the logs and it says something to the fact of format not supported. I have xp codec pack installed and othe divx codecs and the movies play perfect on my system before transcode. You have any idea on this issue? I noticed i'm not the only one having the issue according to the videora tivo converter forum. However that forum seems to be dead because none of the issues have been addressed.

thanks


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

tonyonlinux said:


> I bought a program called winavi convertor that converts xvid vidoes to mpeg2 files. I download a lot of clips from bittorrent for tvshows. Anyway, when I convert the xvid to mpeg2 for some reason when it plays on the tivo it has lines all thru it i guess its audio lines not really sure. Anyone else experience this is there some kinda codec i need to download to resolve this?
> thanks


Hi-
I use WinAvi Converter frequently to convert xvid to mpg2 without problem for use on Tivo. One way to make sure it's not a codec problem is to make sure you can play the xvid files on your computer using Windows MEdia Player. If it looks fine in WMP, then you may want to check your quality settings in WinAvi converter.
-SL


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Try downloading and installing the XVID codec:

http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

Sam Lowry said:


> Hi-
> I use WinAvi Converter frequently to convert xvid to mpg2 without problem for use on Tivo. One way to make sure it's not a codec problem is to make sure you can play the xvid files on your computer using Windows MEdia Player. If it looks fine in WMP, then you may want to check your quality settings in WinAvi converter.
> -SL


I noticed you stated you use winavi with xvid to mpg2. You also mentioned the quality settings. I know what your talking about but my question to you is could you be more specific as to what these settings should be set to? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

tonyonlinux said:


> I noticed you stated you use winavi with xvid to mpg2. You also mentioned the quality settings. I know what your talking about but my question to you is could you be more specific as to what these settings should be set to? Thanks for your help.


Does this mean you can play the avi divx files on your pc (ie Windows Media Player), prior to conversion?


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

Stu_Bee said:


> Does this mean you can play the avi divx files on your pc (ie Windows Media Player), prior to conversion?


yes they play fine on the laptop but when i convert i can see the image and hear sound but i have static lines running horizontal thru the movie, when i fast forward the lines go away when i hit play again the lines are there. Hope this help you understand what i mean.


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

jkalnin said:


> Try downloading and installing the XVID codec:
> 
> http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/


thanks this solved the issue with videora tivo. thanks a lot.


----------



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

tonyonlinux said:


> I bought a program called winavi convertor that converts xvid vidoes to mpeg2 files. I download a lot of clips from bittorrent for tvshows. Anyway, when I convert the xvid to mpeg2 for some reason when it plays on the tivo it has lines all thru it i guess its audio lines not really sure. Anyone else experience this is there some kinda codec i need to download to resolve this?
> thanks


Tonyonlinus, Did updating the codec resolve your problem?

I am having the exact same problem as you describe:

*Background:*
- Downloaded Prison Break (accidentally deleted before wife got to see last Monday's episode)
- Watched xvid file using Windows Media Player, looked good
- Converted file using WinAVI to mpeg2
- Watched mpg file using Windows Media Player, looked good
- Copied file to TiVo folder on local desktop
- Went to TiVo, copied file to Now Playing folder
- Started show, white horizontal lines penetrated most of the screen

*Attempt to Resolve:*
- Checked TiVoCommunity.com for resolution, found this forum
- Updated codec (http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/)
- Watched original xvid file using Windows Media Player, looked good
- Converted file using WinAVI to mpeg2
- Watched updated mpg file using Windows Media Player, looked good
- Copied file to TiVo folder on local desktop, uploaded to Now Playing folder
*- Started show, white horizontal lines......*

Do you have any other suggestions?

*Problem:*
- Converted xvid file to mpeg2
- When playing, white horizontal (1/8 inch high) cover bottom 3/4's of the screen
- If Fast Forward pressed once, screen clears up and looks normal but no sound on in FF mode
- The show is 16X9 and looks like the bottom 3/4's of the image is stretched down so there's no black bar under the image, and the gaps are filled with white horizontal lines.
- Sound is good


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

instead of "- Converted file using WinAVI to mpeg2"
try Videora software.

I know I sound like a broken record but to convert Xvid or Divx to a Tivo compatible file it really can't be beat.


----------



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

jkalnin,

I'll give that a try tonight. Thanks...

I wonder what WinAVI is doing to cause TiVo compatibility problems.


----------



## zigmo (Dec 23, 2004)

I use WinAVI and would sometimes get the white lines. As soon as I unchecked "keep original size" (or whatever it was called) and manually entered a height and width off TiVo's page, I've never had a problem since.


----------



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

zigmo, do you recall the height/width used?

In the mean time, I'll dig around Tivo's support site.


----------



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

Per zigmo's suggestion, I used WinAVI, unchecked "keep original size", and used 720/480. Now the conversions work well, I can use WinAVI batch functionality to convert multiple videos.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Does it matter which videroa you use? Just plain version or Vidoera Tvio version?


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Videora Tivo Converter


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok...so i convert the xvid thru Videora TIVO....and it seemed to work....as it now shows as an MPEG....I transfer it to my Tivo....info shows 1h 39 mins....looks about right...havent watched it yet but i started playing to make sure it did transfer and the time bar show 1hr 6 mins...??? 

i FF and ->| to the end....it pauses like it normally does at the end...i push play...and it plays and plays and plays...didnt have time to watch how long it would play...but in that short time it shoulda popped up the Delete/Dont Delete screen...but it didnt....

Guess i'll have to watch it and see what happens...


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Did you fully transfer the show? Sometimes I transfer over a Sopranos and it will say duration: 5 minutes. However, if I come back in an hour later it will say Duration: 50 minutes. If the video isn't fully transferred then the total time isn't correct. If you ->| to the end the video will pause because the Tivo is now up to the point where the video is transferring from the PC.

PS : why doesn't your ->| do a 30 second skip yet? Thats the best.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

it was done transferring at the time...(just check IMDB, 99 minute run time)...in fact it was the next day when i checked it...transferred at night...when you FF a show you are watching and it gets to the end the FF will pause...push play and it will play for maybe another 30ish seconds....then Delete/Dont Delete comes up.

I set one of the remotes for 30 sec skip...but dont remember how to do it... :-(


----------



## swyftmeister (May 18, 2006)

question for Mrjam2jab (or anyone else wthe the same issue)...

re the xvid files that have been converted using videora... i am having the same problem with tivo reporting the file as being just over 1 hour in length bt is in fact 1hr and 45 mins.

the file will actually play all the way through, but i have to watch it in one sitting because tivo does not know the position to come back to once time goes beyond the 1 hr approx "limit"

is this a problem with videora and xvid encoded files?


----------



## hot304tee (Jan 24, 2005)

I use WinAVI also I have never had a problem with it. What I recommend is downloading the K-Lite Mega Codec pack installing it with both the Real Media Alternative and the Quicktime Media Alternative and it will decode perfectly the K-lite pack all you you have is google it. By the way uninstall WinAVI before installing the K-Lite Pack


----------



## Killerz298 (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a question about Videora encoding. Should I be using their standard profiles or can I change the profiles for better quality?

Should the output bit rate video and audio match the bitrates from the original file in order to get the best possible result?

Should I use 1 pass or 2?

Which of these gives the best results?
CBR
FQ-VBR
A-VBR
QC-VBR

Also, if my input video is 624*352 (16:9) or 608*336 (16:9) will using the default profile setting it to 720*480 (16:9) be best or will that stretch out the image since it is bigger than the original? I did a test encode with 720x480 and it "seems" correct when viewed on the tivo but is it really or just close? Would a different setting give me better quality? I don't have a widescreen TV.

So for example, say I have an Xvid file with 1029kbps video and 128kbps/48000Hz Audio would I set Videora settings to match that or should I set it to something differently for best quality?


----------



## triley51 (Nov 26, 2004)

Question, nost of this thread deals with going from xvid to mpeg2 using WinAvi. What if I want to go from mpeg2 created by tystudio to divx or xvid using WinAvi? I do the coversion and video plays fine in my Phillips DVP642 divx certified dvd player but there isn't any sound. These same files play fine on the PC sound and all.


----------



## eradicatore (Dec 23, 2006)

Just wanted to thank everyone on the thread! I used VideoLan (free) and had the horizontal line issue when converting divx to mpeg2 and then watching on tivo. Curiously the lines weren't there when I watched on the computer. Anyway, I then tried WinAvi and it works great! It even did batch mode. Thank you so much!


----------

